# First time to Las Vegas...



## wanttorelax (Jan 17, 2008)

My husband is going to Las Vegas for a convention for 4 days 3 nights in the beginning of February.  He said that I and our 2.5yr old daughter should come along.  Is that crazy?

I researched that Las Vegas actually has plenty to do for toddlers but how "family-friendly" is Las Vegas?

What is there to do while my husband's at the convention and my daughter and I have to entertain ourselves?

Thanks!


----------



## Bob B (Jan 17, 2008)

Not sure about what to do with a 2 1/2 year old, but be forewarned that it will NOT be pool weather, and most will be closed.


----------



## geoffb (Jan 17, 2008)

Every time I see someone with a toddler or infant in Las Vegas I think they must be insane. Even if they are too young to appreciate the adult atmosphere the smoke, lights and noise tend to be overwhelming.

Also, if you are in a casino with a child, even an infant in a stroller, you cannot stop moving since it is a gaming area so that's probably a bit annoying.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 18, 2008)

I believe that several hotels have a theme directed to children, and many have the "chuck e. cheese" type entertainment.

CircusCircus has ongoing circus acts that are free that should entertain young people for some time. Others will probably chime in with additional suggestions.


----------



## derb (Jan 18, 2008)

Bad idea.  The child will not enjoy Vegas and as a result, you will be miserable.  Best you go and leave the child at home.


----------



## jeffox (Jan 18, 2008)

*Not a fun time*

I take my kids to Vegas when we pass through during the summer, but I would never take a kids that little. There isn't much for a child that young to really do. Some of the hotels have stuff aimed at pre-teens on up (games, rides, movies, bowling) but not much (if anything) for toddlers.


----------



## jjlovecub (Jan 18, 2008)

To each there own - We just spent a week with our 2 year old in Vegas. Now granted, there were 3 adults so we rotated babysitting at nights. He had a blast! He saw the Dolphin habitat, the Lions, the tigers, we went to the Shark Reef, He loved the M&M Store and still thinks M&Ms are called M&M Store." He had fun at the coke store and the hands on museum. He was in awe at the TI Pirate Show and the Bellagio water show and all the lights. Circus, Circus - stimulation overload  In fact, it was December so the pools were out and we still ran out of time to do all we wanted to do with him. So, there is plenty to do BUT if you have nobody to watch the little one when you want to see a show, gamble, etc then you may be disappointed. But, the way we did it, we had a great Vegas experience w/o sacrificing time with our son. Only you know what matters most to you - For us we always do a timeshare with just adults and one where we bring the kids.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 18, 2008)

Your username is Wanttorelax.  Well, you aren't going to relax with a 2 year old in Las Vegas.  Depending on his attention level, there may be things for him to do, but plan a lot of rest time, too.  There is a Chuckie Cheese in Henderson, if he likes that (right off the I-215 Beltway at Eastern Avenue).  There is a Children's Museum, too.  If you've already Googled, then you really know what's available.

Personally I wouldn't do it, because your husband and you won't have any alone time or be able to do anything in the evening...

Fern


----------



## DG001 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi,

We just had about 2-3 days in Vegas over Xmas with my 2.5 year old. I agree with JJlovecub - it won't be a "sin city"-type adults vacation, but no reason not to do it (especially if your husband has to go anyway). We were able to walk across the casino floors, and even stop at some points (checking out menus etc) - no one bothered us or asked us to leave. However, we could not really gamble.

My daughter loved the lights, and just watching all the people and just the general hustle and bustle. She is too young to really notice the adult-oriented things (like the "girls direct to your room" t-shirt ads) and loved the lions at MGM, the TI "boat show", the Bellagio fountains, the Venetian canals etc. And there were a LOT of other strollers there as well!

I would say you'll have a better time in Vegas now vs a few years from now when she will start noticing the other "things" going on.

Good luck!


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 18, 2008)

I agree w/ DG -- there is no reason not to go.  It's not like you are going to be bringing the kid through the strip clubs, for goodness sake!  As some other people mentioned, there are plenty of things to do that don't involve gambling.  There is a nice indoor municipal pool complex if she likes to swim, as well as the other good suggestions in this thread.

We were there just last month w/ my 6 yo daughter, and it wasn't a problem at all.  Saying you shouldn't bring your kid to Las Vegas is just like saying you shouldn't bring them to any other big city -- as a parent you just avoid the seedier parts of the city.  Just my opinion.

Kurt


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 18, 2008)

You're mistaken.  Vegas _isn't_ like any other big city where children are concerned.  There are huge areas in the resort corridor where children are not allowed.  They are allowed to pass through these areas, if they do so fairly quickly (that is, without stopping or lolling around), but that's it.  A good example...several years ago we were waiting for dinner companions at/near the entrance to the Orleans buffet.  I was playing a slot machine right next to the walkway.  My then-15 year old grandson came over to ask me something.  Within two minutes a security guard came over and told him he'd have to "move on." 

Much of the evening entertainment in Las Vegas is not child appropriate, either, compared to other places.  Not only that, they TELL YOU that they don't allow children under 18 at many of them, and not just the ones you'd consider "adult."  There are a few that do allow children, but not many.

Fern



PigsDad said:


> We were there just last month w/ my 6 yo daughter, and it wasn't a problem at all.  Saying you shouldn't bring your kid to Las Vegas is just like saying you shouldn't bring them to any other big city -- as a parent you just avoid the seedier parts of the city.  Just my opinion.
> 
> Kurt


----------



## geoffb (Jan 18, 2008)

Sandy said:


> I believe that several hotels have a theme directed to children, and many have the "chuck e. cheese" type entertainment.



Vegas considers the family friendly era of the 1990s to be a failed experiment and many of those attractions have been shut down or replaced with more adult oriented clubs and shows.

A mild example is the Sirens of TI. Previously a pitched pirate battle now it is more of a soft core lingerie show with explosions.


----------



## geneticblend (Jan 18, 2008)

*Frommer's "Las Vegas with Kids" Book*

Frommer's has published a book titled _*"Las Vegas with Kids: The Best of Las Vegas for Families with Kids Ages 2 to 16"*_. We bought it before going to Las Vegas with our son. It was very helpful, and gave us many insights on what to see and do. We had the first edition, which was published in 2003. I don't know if they ever came out with any other editions, but you might want to check your local library or try amazon.com. 

Good luck with your trip!


----------



## pittle (Jan 18, 2008)

This has been an interesting post as just a few minutes ago my husband asked me if Las Vegas would be a good place to take our  9 year old grandson this summer.   I can snag a week at the Grandview at Las Vegas.  We don't gamble, but he was thinking about Hoover Dam and all the things to see in the surrounding area.  It is a 4-5 hour drive from us, so it would be an easy trip.   

My question is - would Las Vegas be an interesting enough vacation for a 9 year old?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 18, 2008)

Remember that Las Vegas can be 110º+ in the summer which makes sightseeing and being outdoors prohibitive unless you are neck deep in a swimming pool.  I think spring and fall are much better times to visit.  Besides that, I bet your 9 year old grandson will find the billboards and advertising along the strip VERY interesting!


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 18, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> You're mistaken.  Vegas _isn't_ like any other big city where children are concerned.  There are huge areas in the resort corridor where children are not allowed.  They are allowed to pass through these areas, if they do so fairly quickly (that is, without stopping or lolling around), but that's it.  A good example...several years ago we were waiting for dinner companions at/near the entrance to the Orleans buffet.  I was playing a slot machine right next to the walkway.  My then-15 year old grandson came over to ask me something.  Within two minutes a security guard came over and told him he'd have to "move on."
> 
> Much of the evening entertainment in Las Vegas is not child appropriate, either, compared to other places.  Not only that, they TELL YOU that they don't allow children under 18 at many of them, and not just the ones you'd consider "adult."  There are a few that do allow children, but not many.
> 
> Fern



Well, Fern, I respectfully disagree.  In every large city, there are areas where young kids shouldn't be taken.  In Vegas, you can do tons of things without ever stepping in a casino.  And I would never sit and gamble in front of my daughter -- I just don't think that is appropriate.  But there are many other activities that I do feel comfortable doing in Vegas with my daughter.  This last time we saw Lance Burton -- what a great show, and very appropriate for children of all ages, IMO.

As for the shows, there are Broadway shows in New York that don't allow children -- so do you think children shouldn't be brought to New York as well?

Kurt


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 18, 2008)

pittle said:


> This has been an interesting post as just a few minutes ago my husband asked me if Las Vegas would be a good place to take our  9 year old grandson this summer.   I can snag a week at the Grandview at Las Vegas.  We don't gamble, but he was thinking about Hoover Dam and all the things to see in the surrounding area.  It is a 4-5 hour drive from us, so it would be an easy trip.
> 
> My question is - would Las Vegas be an interesting enough vacation for a 9 year old?



There are more things for a 9 year old to do than a 2 year old.  The only problem I have with Vegas for any kids and me as an adult is:  When my family and I (with strollers and children) went walking on the strip at night, (we wanted to see the Pirates and Belajio and some of the side shows in the Casinos) there were people pushing nudity pictures at us.  Many had been dropped on the sidewalk were young adults could see.  Other than that it would have been fine.  

Summer can be terribly hot. At night it gets a little cooler but Hoover Dam would be too hot for me.  You might want to have your grandson bring a friend so they could stay out in the pool longer than you might care to.  The places mentioned would be fun for a 9 year old.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 18, 2008)

A nine year old will find plenty to do in the summertime, considering that he can swim his life away.  Also, there is a movie theater right next door at South Point.  He can go to the Adventuredome at Circus Circus, Leid Discovery Museum, and many other museums.  The Springs Preserve might (or might not) interest him.  Red Rock Canyon is interesting, or spend a day on Lake Mead, but don't forget the suntan lotion, and always bring a bottle of water per person with you in the summer.

I'm thinking you'll have a car.  If so, you'll never have to worry about "smut peddlers."  They mainly (exclusively?) work at street level on Las Vegas Blvd.  If you are in a car you'll either be parking at the valet or behind the resorts, and there are no peddlers there.  There *is* the fifteen foot high women's butt on a sign at the bridge between the Trop and MGM.  My grandson thought it was "tight" when he was fifteen.  Any younger I doubt he'd have even noticed it.

Fern



pittle said:


> This has been an interesting post as just a few minutes ago my husband asked me if Las Vegas would be a good place to take our  9 year old grandson this summer.   I can snag a week at the Grandview at Las Vegas.  We don't gamble, but he was thinking about Hoover Dam and all the things to see in the surrounding area.  It is a 4-5 hour drive from us, so it would be an easy trip.
> 
> My question is - would Las Vegas be an interesting enough vacation for a 9 year old?


----------



## pittle (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  I knew that I could count on Fern.   My husband has already been looking online at the Hoover Dam and Lake Meade paddle boat tours.  We will go into town one day just to say that we had been there.  We are not into gambling or shows. A 9 year old prefers fast food places and swimming pools, so not many great dinners out when we travel with him.   A movie would be right up his alley too!  Hubby wants to see the Red Rock Canyon one day.  I think I will book a week because the resort is very nice and does'nt seem to be right on the Strip.  The movie theater and bowling alley next door would provide some indoor actiivites.

We figure it can't be any hotter than it was in Phoenix last summer (our first one here).  We all survived that - he wanted to fly back out from KC to spend his entire summer vacation with us this year.  We figure that we had better make the best of it while we can - it won't be long before he finds cars and girls!


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 20, 2008)

geoffb said:


> Vegas considers the family friendly era of the 1990s to be a failed experiment and many of those attractions have been shut down or replaced with more adult oriented clubs and shows.
> 
> A mild example is the Sirens of TI. Previously a pitched pirate battle now it is more of a soft core lingerie show with explosions.



You are absolutely right. I have a very good friend who was a very high executive at the Flamingo and later at Palace Station. I told him in the early 90's that catering to the families was a huge mistake. He didn't agree with me at the time but has since changed his mind. A few years ago, Steve Wynn said that catering to the families was the stupidest thing they have ever done.


----------



## wanttorelax (Jan 20, 2008)

*Thanks so much...*

Wow, I am torn.  I am sure my husband and I will still have fun with our daughter coming along.  I know she will enjoy all of the attractions mentioned but it will be just be she and I most of the time and that will make a 3 day trip seem much longer for me.

I am really going to have to talk this over with my husband.  I am sure he will think it will work out just fine for her to come along because he's going to be at the convention most of the time.  :annoyed: But I know it would be fun but just not sure how fun for her and me.

Nevertheless, thanks again!


----------



## applegirl (Jan 20, 2008)

While I agree that in general Las Vegas isn't a kid-friendly vacation destination, I see no reason the OP shouldn't take their 2.5 YO if she has realistic expectations of what the time will be like. Simply spending time together in a different environment can be interesting. Perhaps they will spend more time than most guests in their hotel room, but depending on how busy life usually is for this family, they may enjoy this slower pace to just "hang out".  If the OP is motivated to seek out interesting places for herself and their child, I think she would actually have a nice time.  It will be cold though, so anytime you go outside, you'll need to bundle up.

I do think this trip would be more fun if you could use the pools, but as long as you know to not expect the usual "adult fun" of Las Vegas, but instead view this as an opprotunity for some focused family time I think you will enjoy yourself.  If the realistic expectations don't appeal to you, skip this opportunity and wait on Vegas.

Janna


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 21, 2008)

In previous years the strip offered very little for me.   Vegas has loads of other things to do and with a car you can see some of the more "normal" parts that Las Vegas has to offer.   It's only been the last year or two that my wife who loves the slot machines, showed me the different games and has me interested in some. 

Fern posts a link to a list of things to do in Las Vegas which are free...many have several different museums to tour.  As already mentioned the Lion Habitat @ MGM would be good, a ride to the top of the Efiel (sp?) Tower at Paris would be fine, and the midway upstairs above the slot area at Circus Circus can be very entertaining and appropriate.   Each hotel tends to offer something and it's just a matter of seaching through the hype and looking for what interests you.

Additionally there is Hover Dam, Lake Mead, Red Rock Canyon, the Outlet Mall's (LV & Primm) & a host of the normal city the locals depend on a few miles away from the strip.  If you want to swim, there is a very large and nice indoor pool on Bonanza not far from Fremont Street in Downtown.  If you plan it right, you can make the trip work...but not without a car, IMHO. 

It however would not be my first choice to haul the kids to when traveling...but it can be done.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 21, 2008)

A 2.5 year old is not going to be interested in scenic views, or long sight-seeing  drives in a car.  Many of the venues for older kids, like Circus-Circus, are not the best place for a 2.5 year old and it's going to be cold outside.

I guess my question would be, is it worth the extra money to take mom and baby along for a so-so weekend?  If I'm paying - no.  If dad's company is paying - maybe yes.


----------



## gretel (Jan 21, 2008)

I take my sons (ages 8 and 10) and mother to Atlantic City for a night every so often.  It is not considered family friendly! We check into two adjoining rooms with ocean views, order a whole bunch of room service including desserts, watch a "Still in Theaters" pay movie and spend some time at the arcades on the boardwalk. Grandma and I take turns after bedtime for a little action in the casino downstairs. 

We all have a great time with the change of environment. It's just nice to experience different surroundings, different foods, etc. It's a true "get away"!

Are you thinking that a couple of days in Vegas will be the vacation of your dreams?  Probably not.  Will you and your daughter have fun?  Sure!  A two-year-old will not have an inkling as to the adult-themes.  You would have more to consider if your daughter was older.  At this age, she'll enjoy the sparkling lights!  I think the Hoover Dam and anything too expensive (shows)would be a waste of money and energy (unless you want to see them).  She might enjoy feeding the carp at Lake Mead (although they can be scary!).  If you want to plan anything, make it worthwhile for you and appropriate for her.  

Get away for a few days, just bring a few new toys.


----------



## kibear (Jan 28, 2008)

Chiming in because I WILL be going to Las Vegas with a 9-year-old in a few weeks. (Grandview)  We're going for my kid's sporting event that's held in Vegas.  We will have several free days and - thanks to Fern and others on this bb - I've basically got it planned as far as what we'll do and see as well as how we'll drive into the strip.  Mostly free things: aquariums, lions, Tigers, birds, circus acts, chocolate, etc.  We  MUST do the Star Trek experience.  I'd like to find out more about the Lance Burton show.  Is it truly appropriate and worth it?  We'll have a car and I'll play-by-ear the idea of driving to see Hoover Dam (we'll have some books-on-mp3 for that).  The kid is mostly interested in exploring buffets!  ...and Star Trek, of course.
I planned to mostly just stay in with games & movies at night with the occasional bowling outing with other kids in the sporting group.  

General safety aside, my main concern is protecting the child's innocence.  Some descriptions here have me imagining an all out assault with nudity flyers, billboards, etc.  I was hoping to park at a hotel and walk to several others to see the fountains, gardens, volcanoes, shark tanks, etc.  on a couple of occasions.  I don't take flyers from anyone passing them on the street anyway.  On my one previous visit to Vegas (4 years ago), I walked a few blocks alone and don't remember being "flyered" at all.  Does this happen primarily at night?  Any more thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll take a stab and answering some of your questions, having just been there w/ a 6 yo.


kibear said:


> I'd like to find out more about the Lance Burton show.  Is it truly appropriate and worth it?


Definitely, IMO.  Lance's show is very clean, and he likes to incorporate the kids in the audience in his show.  At one point there was probably 20+ kids on stage with him.  My daughter loved it and was engaged the whole time.


> We'll have a car and I'll play-by-ear the idea of driving to see Hoover Dam (we'll have some books-on-mp3 for that).


It is about a 45 min drive from the strip, so not too bad.  Might be kind of boring for younger kids, but it would depend on the kid.  It was so-so w/ my 6 yo.


> The kid is mostly interested in exploring buffets!  ...and Star Trek, of course..


He will enjoy the Star Trek Adventure at the Hilton!  (and so did I )


> General safety aside, my main concern is protecting the child's innocence.  Some descriptions here have me imagining an all out assault with nudity flyers, billboards, etc.  I was hoping to park at a hotel and walk to several others to see the fountains, gardens, volcanoes, shark tanks, etc.  on a couple of occasions.  I don't take flyers from anyone passing them on the street anyway.  On my one previous visit to Vegas (4 years ago), I walked a few blocks alone and don't remember being "flyered" at all.  Does this happen primarily at night?  Any more thoughts?


It is definitely more prevalent at night and early evening.  You can generally stay away from the fliers, but the biggest issue would be the rolling billboards w/ pics of scantily-clad women.  Probably not much worse than what you might see in a Victoria's Secret catalog, but you may have to be prepared to talk about / around that.

Kurt


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 28, 2008)

Answers to follow:


kibear said:


> I'd like to find out more about the Lance Burton show.  Is it truly appropriate and worth it?


Lance Burton is definitely worth it for children.  He loves them and often will use one or more in his act.  BUT, his showroom is at Monte Carlo, so check if it will be open.


> We'll have a car and I'll play-by-ear the idea of driving to see Hoover Dam (we'll have some books-on-mp3 for that).


Its not *that* far.  You could even play a game with him, like counting blue cars, seeing how many "unusual" license plates he can find, etc.


> I planned to mostly just stay in with games & movies at night with the occasional bowling outing with other kids in the sporting group.



Don't forget that South Point has a movie multiplex!  And free popcorn refills.  Oh, there's also an ice cream parlor, too.  Besides the buffet.


> General safety aside, my main concern is protecting the child's innocence.  Some descriptions here have me imagining an all out assault with nudity flyers, billboards, etc.  I was hoping to park at a hotel and walk to several others to see the fountains, gardens, volcanoes, shark tanks, etc.  on a couple of occasions.  I don't take flyers from anyone passing them on the street anyway.


If you don't take papers from strangers you won't have a problem.  I don't think they generally approach people with children anyway.  Besides, if you see them, just divert your child's attention.  There are plenty of other things to look at!


> Thanks!


You're welcome.  ENJOY!


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 29, 2008)

*Leid Children's museum*

I took our grandurchins (7&5 at the time) here last Summer thinking it would be good for maybe an hour and a half. Hah!. After 6+ hours I had to drag them away promising to return. 

This is a hands-on museum with sound producing stuff, places where you can encase yourself inside soap bubbles, places where kids can make Rube Goldburg ramps, levers, tubes, hoists and who knows what-all to move balls around. Parents and in our case grands and great grands just sat on benches and watched the kids discover. It's a wonderful resource, and as I recall, free.

It is nearer downtown on Las Vegas Blvd North. I heartily recommend it. 

One other thing our Grandkids enjoyed is the aerial parade at the Rio. It's sort of Mardi Gras themed and there's a 2nd floor mezzanine that is more or less eye level with the 'floats' and above the casino floor. It's accessible directly from the parking structure so you don't even have to  walk through the casino to see it. The parade runs several times nightly, and while the costumes are flashy, and a little risque,  there's nothing they might see that they can't see on prime-time TV or Saturday cartoons. For extra cost you can also ride on the 'floats'.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Robnsunny (Jan 29, 2008)

Your 9 year old will LOVE the Star Trek experience. We've been twice. You're totally immersed in the Star Trek universe. Visit the bridge of the Enterprise, take a wild shuttle ride to escape a Klingon battlecruiser, mingle with Klingons and Borg, have a snack at Quarks. It's a great way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## lprstn (Jan 29, 2008)

This board is great!  I am planning a week in Las Vegas with my kids (5, 8, 11, 14) and will be bringing my mom so she can watch the kids when my hubby and I go out.  I was wondering what I would do with them.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 29, 2008)

The Fremont Street Experience will be fun for one evening. The overhead light show and live music are always fun.

Catch the Deuce to head downtown. Dine, watch the show, and catch the Duece back to your hotel.


----------



## myip (Jan 29, 2008)

We came back with our 3.75 years old for Christmas & New Year.  We spend 10 days in Vegas...  I don't know where the time went to.  We were busy every day with 13 relatives.  We did go to Children museum and see a magic show with her.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 29, 2008)

The Fremont Street Experience is wonderful, and children enjoy it.  I took my granddaughter Kaitlyn when she was four.  It was scary for me, because it was crowded, and you really need to hold on to young children in a crowd like that.  Just something to think about...you can never be too careful, even on vacation.

Fern



thinze3 said:


> The Fremont Street Experience will be fun for one evening. The overhead light show and live music are always fun.


----------



## kibear (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome, awesome suggestions!  We'll add the museum & I forgot about the Fremont Street Experience.  Yep, I'll keep a good hold on my precious one - especially on vacation.  I'm excited..we're going to have a blast!  Now, I still need to confirm a couple of weeknights lodging at a cheapo rate and find discount Star Trek tickets!  Time permitting, I will try to include a Hoover Dam outing.  I was confusing the drive time (<1hr) with the Grand Canyon(4-5hrs)!


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 29, 2008)

We'll be in Las Vegas this Friday for four days & no kids!!


----------



## seatrout (Jan 30, 2008)

There is a ski slope 30 minutes of Vegas.  Maybe you can let the kids play with snow and go sleding ??


----------



## kibear (Jan 30, 2008)

We'll personally pass on the ski & snow this time.  We're getting more than our share of snow in Northern Michigan!  I'm actually looking forward to some mild weather when in Vegas.  I know it'll be chilly at night but, surely, it's better than our forecasted high of 14 degrees F with wind-chills in the negatives!

The info is good to know for future reference, though!


----------

